# Kreg miter runners binding on crosscut sled



## LAdams (Oct 1, 2018)

I built a crosscut sled, using Kreg "jig & fixture bars" (runners). The sled, after waxing, glides smooth as silk, with no side-to-side play … with just the first and last screws installed. But as soon as I insert any more screws into the centers of the bars, it binds terribly and won't move. Any idea why this is happening? (I replaced the included 3/4" screws with 1", but had the same result with both lengths.) The sled will not get much use, so are just these two screws enough? The sled is 24" deep, and there are 5 screw holes. I tried putting a screw into the center hole, and still had the binding problem. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Have you made your first cut through the sled yet? Mine also bind until I made the cut and it's perfectly fine now.


----------



## LAdams (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks, Rayne… I haven't made the first cut through it yet. Will try that tomorrow & will re-install the screws. Fingers crossed.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

If that doesn't work then it sounds like your other screws are pulling the runners out of alignment. If that's the case, then I'd just leave those screws out and see how it functions. I only have a few screws in my runners as they are only there to keep the runners on the sled.


----------

